# Typical Salary for USA Civil Engineer and project manager to India



## jharry (May 31, 2015)

Hi All,
I'm looking for peer advice on reasonableness of salary on a position in India. Sorry for length of this post, but wanted to give some context if it helps. If anyone is in a similar situation or is friends/knows someone who is, and can give me something to baseline my offer against, would be greatly appreciated! 

I'm looking to move to Bangalore for a 2 year assignment with my company which is a top 5 global in transportation/engineering. I'm a civil engineer from USA leading a design (project manager) for a transportation project in Bangalore. Position in India would be owner’s representative during construction for the developer. I'll try and give some specifics so as to make it easier for anyone to help me know if the salary and/or benefits package being offered is low, mid, high for the position, experience, overseas hardship, etc

Here's some specifics on the position, my current salary/benefits, and the offer my company is giving. TThe terms of offer for relocation seems reasonable, my biggest concern is that salary compensation may not be status quo . If anyone knows someone in a similar position and rough range of salary. 

-I'm currently about 15 year’s experience. I am a US PE. I make around $110K before taxes currently with usual benefits (somewhat subsidized heathcare, 401K with about 5% match if lucky). 
-offer is for 2 years
-I have a family (wife and 2 kids - preschool age)
-financial offer is:
-salary uplift = 25% + 10% for extended workweek. Working days are Mon-Sat instead of US standard of Mon-Fri
-housing covered (month allowance)= 2,200 USD + 250 USD for utilities
-healthcare is same as I currently get
-vacation is my current accrued PTO of about 4.5 wks/yr
-travel to and from India at beginning and end of assignment: 2 excess bags allowed
-misc travel cost of 1-month salary (~9300 USD) covering both to and from trip
-household goods air shipment of 750 lbs
-15,000 of storage for goods remaining at home
-temporary living arrangement expenses
-education covered for kids
-expenses/flight for trip home once/year
-tax equalization
-property maintenance for current residence during leave = 6,500 USD /yr

-Project Specifics: as I said above, I would be the owner’s representative project manager during construction of the project. It’s a large transportation project, in the range of about $300+ Million USD construction cost. Construction period is at least 2.5 years.

Kind regards for any and all responses or advice on reasonableness of compensation for this type of work for an expat!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jharry said:


> Hi All,
> I'm looking for peer advice on reasonableness of salary on a position in India. Sorry for length of this post, but wanted to give some context if it helps. If anyone is in a similar situation or is friends/knows someone who is, and can give me something to baseline my offer against, would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I'm looking to move to Bangalore for a 2 year assignment with my company which is a top 5 global in transportation/engineering. I'm a civil engineer from USA leading a design (project manager) for a transportation project in Bangalore. Position in India would be owner&#146;s representative during construction for the developer. I'll try and give some specifics so as to make it easier for anyone to help me know if the salary and/or benefits package being offered is low, mid, high for the position, experience, overseas hardship, etc
> ...


I think it's more than enough...
Please ask for second opinion...


----------



## hishaks (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't know what others in your position with that kind of experience in India might be getting but with that kind of money, you can live like a king in India.
The only 2 things which might be expensive in Bangalore are housing and children's education. But I think your housing allowance is more than you need. And education is already covered. You could probably eat in the most expensive restaurant in Bangalore with your family 3 times a day, everyday and still not break a sweat. 

So, fear nothing my friend. Everything is cheap in India.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Package seems fine to me. One of the great perks when I worked for a U.S.-based company overseas was that Uncle Sam doesn't collect income tax on a good amount of your salary. Don't know what the amount is now, but around $90,000? The only problem might be what this one unexplained item is on your package: "-tax equalization." If India demands a good chunk of your income in taxes, then this may help you, but I understand that many countries don't tax an income of an international exec who's not coming permanently to the country. You should check it out.


----------

